# how can i help these trapped pigeons



## natasha81harris (Aug 24, 2011)

hi im wondering how i can help these pigeons... there is a bridge near where i live and pigeons have made the underneath of it a home, but the council has put up some sort of chicken wire which is only over the pavement bit, but basically the pigeons are some how getting in the sectioned off part and not being able to get back out, i feel so sorry for them.... theres dead pigeons up there and also live pigeons still strapped in with the dead... its so heartbreaking to see... how can i help them?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are few threads of this happening before, please have a read of them. It seems that contacting the RSPCA, local rescues and local council will be a place to start.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/pigeons-trapped-in-or-behind-netting-49307.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/ch...n-bridge-at-bottom-of-chatham-hill-52513.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/council-netting-advice-needed-26520.html

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tasha,

Sorry I haven't been able to respond sooner, I'm having a lot of problems with my internet dropping off and can't always post.

I don't know if you've had a message from Jayne,(Pigeon Queen) yet. If you have, do resond as she has a contact that may be able to help with this and she'll give you some ideas of what to do.

Thanks for noticing these poor birds. This happens a lot and they really need help asap before more die in horrible circumstances.

Good luck.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Tasha

Jayne may be emailing you with similar info, but please take a look at this page if not already seen it:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/trappedpigeons.htm


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

that just cruel, contact the rspca as soon as you can if not try throw seed under the bridge or something so they can atleast eat


----------

